

Live feed - Red Bull Stratos: Sky jumping from the edge of the atmosphere - RutZap
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vkJ5ItzEq3M#!

======
RutZap
Red Bull Stratos is a mission to the edge of space that will try to surpass
human limits that have existed for more than 50 years. Supported by a team of
experts, Felix Baumgartner will undertake a stratospheric balloon flight to
more than 120,000 feet / 36,576 meters and make a record-breaking freefall
jump in the attempt to become the first man to break the speed of sound in
freefall (an estimated 690 miles / 1,110 kilometers per hour), while
delivering valuable data for medical and scientific advancement.

